# Diy Hana Enclosure.



## TylerD (10/7/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10007864/1785704-diy-enclosure-case-for-hana-modz-pack-dna-30

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gizmo (10/7/14)

Nice find


----------



## TylerD (10/7/14)




----------



## devdev (10/7/14)

To be used with

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007864/1735400

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (10/7/14)

Winner winner chicken dinner I gots plans for this bad boy


----------



## Nooby (10/7/14)

Wow, great find guys... hmmm


----------



## Mauritz (10/7/14)

Has anyone seen the 510 atomizer connectors sold seperately ?


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

rather put your own SX chip instead of the Cana or DNA clone chip
You will be much happier


----------



## Nooby (10/7/14)




----------



## Cat (6/8/14)

Mauritz said:


> Has anyone seen the 510 atomizer connectors sold seperately ?


 
fatdaddyvapes, or i saw a UK seller that has a good range of 510-related components.


----------



## Nightfearz (6/8/14)

Cat said:


> fatdaddyvapes, or i saw a UK seller that has a good range of 510-related components.


Stealthvape.co.uk i think...


----------

